# Sticky  Cadillac/Traverse City/Lake City Michigan area



## ronbre

I would love to find people nearby my area who have healthy raised meat and egg and milk products as well as any other things that are grown or produced that I don't grow or produce myself..I would love to see other areas be able to do this too, to support their neighbors. 

Right now I'm either buying from grocery stores or from Amish ..but would much rather have the ability to purchase from people who I KNOW are doing the right thing about their animals, plants, land, etc.

At this time I haven't been allowed to raise any homegrown meat or eggs, although I hope to stock my pond with protein fish this year or next. Even the local "egg" people never seem to have any eggs, and the Amish don't have any free range eggs, their chickens are in very small pens among their own excrement and not allowed to forage..

I would love to buy eggs from foraged/pastured chickens, and even maybe buy butchered chickens or even rabbits from a local family. I would even consider, when I have enough money, to share in say a 1/4 beef of grassfed beef, or the like..

I raise most of my own fruits, nuts and vegetables, but some aren't bearing yet, so there is also a possibility of purchasing those items IF I'm not having to spend a lot of money on gas to get there to buy.

I would also love to be able to get milk ..we used to buy raw milk from a neighbor so we could use the cream and make our own butter, cheese, yogurt, etc..but no longer have a source for that..I know generally it is sold as "shares of a cow" you own part of the cow you don't exactly buy the milk, the milk is yours cause you own shares of the cow..that is how the Amish do it here.

it is legal where selling raw milk isn't necessarily legal..always ways to do it.

anyway..maybe we can keep this thread open for people that live in this area to post things they have to buy, sell or trade in this area, so that those of us who live around here can locate it..we have several N Michigan folks on this forum..or you can pm me..bre


----------



## AngieM2

I put a stickie on this, to see if it will work out.
It sure is worth a try.


----------



## michiganfarmer

ummmm, Im just 20 miles south of Traverse. Dad raises and butchers pigs for people. I thought you were farther south????

I was very shocked to see the names of those towns on HT lol


----------



## michiganfarmer

My mother will probably get a dozen eggs per day pretty soon. We cant use them all. OH! you want free range eggs.... She doesnt free range them because they will eat everything in the garden. Scratch that idea.


----------



## michiganfarmer

I used ot have a milk cow, but couldnt get her bred back so I put her in the freezer. I would like another one though. Id like ot share one with someone. I want to get hay planted and a barn built first. Hay is too expensive to buy


----------



## Rustaholic

Hi Brenda,
I own a cow share.
I own 1/20 of Cindy, A dairy cow right near Manton.
I paid $75 for that part of Cindy and I pay $25 per month for the farmer to feed and care for my 1/20 of that cow.
I get a gallon of raw milk per week.


----------



## willow_girl

> I was very shocked to see the names of those towns on HT lol


Yeah, that got my attention, too!


----------



## ronbre

sent off some pm's to two of you..wow, sure could use some local people to buy from..or barter or whatever..thanks for the responses.

it is a small world after all


----------



## CornerstoneAcre

I sent you a PM, Brenda. Wow we should start our own community LOL. I'm in Cadillac so went...WWWWHHHAAT? when I saw it. (well Cadillac is literally the other side of the street anyway)


----------



## ronbre

oh on the PM I thought you said Boon, do you mean BOON RD??

that is closer than BOON

sure want to keep this going, it is getting really interesting..I sent you an answer and email..bre


----------



## Starlighthill

This is a great idea. We live in Benzonia, about 35 miles sw of TC. My daughter and I would love to buy raw milk, but the closest we can find is in Kalkaska. We are grateful that we can buy locally produced milk, non-homogenized milk in glass bottles but prefer raw cow's milk.
I process the wool from the sheep we raise and sell a few lambs (butchered) each year. We have a small flock of Buckeye chickens for our eggs.
We are looking for meat breed rabbits to begin a colony to feed our English Shepherd dogs and ourselves. 
Diane


----------



## nappy

Diane, I just had to google buckeye chicken as I had not heard of it before. What a beautiful bird...congratulations to you on preserving the buckeye breed. I read that this breed of chicken was the first to be developed by a woman, in Ohio....hence the name "buckeye". 

Nappy (north of TC)


----------



## LittleRedHen

I will send you a PM...


----------



## Rustaholic

Starlighthill said:


> This is a great idea. We live in Benzonia, about 35 miles sw of TC. My daughter and I would love to buy raw milk, but the closest we can find is in Kalkaska. We are grateful that we can buy locally produced milk, non-homogenized milk in glass bottles but prefer raw cow's milk.
> I process the wool from the sheep we raise and sell a few lambs (butchered) each year. We have a small flock of Buckeye chickens for our eggs.
> We are looking for meat breed rabbits to begin a colony to feed our English Shepherd dogs and ourselves.
> Diane


Do you come to TC at least once per week?
Where in Kalkaska do you find raw milk?
Certainly not Shetlers because all of their milk is slow pasturised.
I do buy their cream but if I can buy raw milk in Kasky then I am very interested.
I am between Kasky and Acme.
Sometimes I would love to have more than the one gallon of raw milk per week that I get from my cow share.


----------



## Starlighthill

Rustaholic said:


> Do you come to TC at least once per week?
> Where in Kalkaska do you find raw milk?
> Certainly not Shetlers because all of their milk is slow pasturised.
> I do buy their cream but if I can buy raw milk in Kasky then I am very interested.
> I am between Kasky and Acme.
> Sometimes I would love to have more than the one gallon of raw milk per week that I get from my cow share.


Darn it, I threw the information away. No, not Shetlers. I think they are located between South Boardman & Kalkaska. They used to be a commercial dairy and threw in the towel when they began losing money. Now they use their equipment to milk a few cows an supply private customers. I found their ad on Craigslist or Best Farm Buys. I'll keep my eyes peeled and see if it pops up again. 
We rarely go to TC, but thanks for asking.
Diane


----------



## countrytime

I live in Northwest Indiana west of Southbend. I'm hoping to get a group going over the winter to trade and barter garden produce, meats, etc...anyone near that is interested please send me a reply!


----------



## reneeearle

I'm down by my pleasany, and have chickens, rabbits, and dairy goats, we also raise a couple of jersey steers a year. Large garden, and lots of Apple trees when weather cooperated


----------



## Shayanna

I live in Manton. I have a list of things I am interested in barering/trading on my website. And am always looking for other farmers/homesteaders to meet.


----------



## HuskyBoris

I live farther south but I frequent Interlochen quite a bit.I also raise my own beef and veggies and such buy fruit from the local growers we get our milk from the store though,,although when I can find it I buy the "gently" pastuerized stuff,I think it comes from a farm in Kaleva even though the name escapes me for the moment.


----------



## Starlighthill

Hey HuskyBoris, I'm only about 20 minutes from Interlochen. Is Cream Cup Dairy the one you're thinking of? Like Shetler Dairy they do the minimum temp pasteurization. I would love to find raw milk within a reasonable driving distance. 
Diane


----------



## HuskyBoris

yea, I think thats it,big glass bottles and awesome chocolate milk,my wife grew up on a dairy farm,the farm we live on now and she had the pleasure of having it straight from the cow without being pasteurized,as far as raw milk the only way I know of besides having your own cow is having shares in an Amish cow(or another)too bad the govt needs to get involved in such things and can't just let people decide for themselves.


----------



## Shayanna

If anyone is interested, we will be having goat shares available starting in April.5 shares available, one share gets you a gallon per week. 25 dollars up front charge, 25 dollars monthly boarding/maintenance fee. You bring your own containers. We will not be pasteurizing, that is left up to you. Stainless steel buckets, udders trimmed and washed at every milking, sanitary conditions.

Also, I work in TC, frequently visit Cadillac (2-3 times weekly) and travel to Bellaire every other week, so we would be able to meet.


----------



## haypoint

This may be a bit far south, but still an easy way to buy or sell off the farm.
http://www.westmichigancoop.com/


----------



## WesleyDS

There is a farmer's market in Interlochn in the summer on Sundays from 9 til 2. There is a lady there who sells eggs from free range chickens.


----------



## SueInMichigan

I also vend at the Interlochen Farmer's Market and have free-range eggs for sale. Girls are finally kicking in to gear for the season, hurrah!


----------



## Gunnie

I am at the Interlochen market too.


----------



## old truck

first time post for me, but i cousld not resist .

i am so refreshed when i see this possible little homesteading community trying to take roots. we just recently decided to put more time an energy into becoming a little more sustainable. we raise a flock of free range layen hens and sell the eggs and a few duck eggs here and there. for the last few years we have been raising meat chickens and selling them to a few folks on an as order basis, and just had our first calf (black/red angus cross) this spring, to hopefully put beef in the freezer here in the future. currently in the process of building a hog pen to raise a few pigs for sale or barter which ever works out best.
i am near ashton and it is nice tosee so many people in the area that are looking out for thier better well being as wellas the ground that they are standing on.

i look forward to learning (all be it by failing) more as the days progress and will also enjoy communitaing with as many on here as i can.

old truck


----------



## michiganfarmer

I own a sharpening shop on woodmere in TC in case anyone wants to put a face to the name. Professional tool,1220 woodmere. Im on the railroad track side, a block anf a half south of carver, the building Im in is tan and green and looks like a big pole barn.


----------



## Gunnie

Interlochen Farmers Market starts tomorrow.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Gunnie said:


> Interlochen Farmers Market starts tomorrow.


what are booth costs?


----------



## Gunnie

Its $10 a week. If you want contact info let me know.


----------



## dngrous

My father raises Berkshire pigs, but he's getting out of it as soon as he can. He also has chickens, heritage breed turkeys (I think he still has some, anyway), and various other animals, including grass-fed beef, and I think he was getting Dexter cattle, and wanted to start bees.
He lives in Kalkaska, and I'm about 10 miles from him in South Boardman. My wife will have various vegetables this summer, assuming we don't have any more wacky cold snaps like we had this last week. 

Slightly off topic, but does anyone know of any property in this area available on land contract, not listed with a realtor?


----------



## CornerstoneAcre

Your dad wouldn't be Gary would he? I'll bet he is LOL. I just picked up a couple of hives from him and got a wonderful tour of his farm!!


----------



## dngrous

Yup, that's him. Mom just told me he sold a few hives. Enjoy.


----------



## nappy

Hi Dngrous...we sometimes shop at Earth's Garden Natural Foods in Kalkaska. Quite a distance for us but the owner is so very nice. Have you ever shopped there? Mostly we buy 50# bags of unbleached flour but shopping in the tiny and well stocked store is always an adventure...we usually find more to buy.


----------



## dngrous

I've never been in there, but I know exactly where it's at. I always thought/heard they were kinda like Edson Farms in Traverse, just more "hippy".... I'll have to check it out, tho.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Gunnie said:


> Its $10 a week. If you want contact info let me know.


I do please.


----------



## Shayanna

Hey all. Just wanted to let you know I have goat shares available. I live in Manton but work in TC. Also, I am currently looking for either a bottle calf or a pig(let) around the price of 50-75 dollars. If anybody knows of anybody, let me know please! Thanks.


----------



## RiverEdge

Hi everyone 
I'm new to homesteading today so I hope I post this correctly. 

We have free range chickens - when I can be outside with them because we also have fox and coyote who love to sneak a snack from our little farm. They have a large covered coop to play in when not chasing bugs. We are expecting baby chicks any day from our broody hen. 

Also, we raise American Guinea Hogs for breeding, meat and for sale. 

Currently, we are growing our own fodder (wheat and barley) and are in the process of switching our livestock over from grain/commercial feed to pasture and fodder. This is very exciting - Our animals love their fodder. The chickens prefer fodder over their strawberry treats and the piglets prefer fodder over their grain! 

Have a great day
Stanwood, Michigan


----------



## old truck

riveredge, good to hear from ya, how is the fodder cost wise? where can i get some information on setting this up. would like to check it out for my pigs and chickesn to see if it cost effective

old truck


----------



## Ashman

michiganfarmer said:


> I own a sharpening shop on woodmere in TC


Do you sharpen table saw blades? 

.....and Hi all, I live S.W. of Lansing. Beautiful country up where you're at. :happy:


----------



## RiverEdge

Hi Old Truck,
The fodder is going extremely well! The work involved is minimal. 
This is what I've figured for sprouting wheat not including labor or savings from less expensive hay that is needed and better health as this is GMO free:
**feel free to check these numbers for errors. 

2000 lbs = 1 Ton
40 bags of 50lbs = 1 Ton/2000 lbs

Wheat costs = 12.00 per 50lbs
Commercial Hog Grain = 12.75 per 50lbs

Hog grain 50lbs = 50lbs of grain. Period. 

Wheat feed 50lbs = 50lbs of grain with a 1:6 ratio with sprouting. This is conservative for what I've seen in my sprouts of a 1:8 ratio. 

Hog Grain:
$12.75 50lbs x 40 bags = $510 per ton
0.255 per pound

Wheat Feed/Sprouted:
$12.00 50lbs x 40 bags = $480.00 per ton
$480.00 / 6 = $80.00 per ton
0.04 per pound

Of course these numbers may change depending on grain costs and temperature of area you keep the sprouts. The ideal is 60-75 degrees. 

I made a very inexpensive system for under $60.00

YouTube is a great place to see how Fodder is grown and the different systems. I use a simple flood and drain - fill the buckets on top; they drain to the buckets below; which then gets collected into a large tote. I soak the grains from 12-24 hours. I do not make new sprout trays daily as this seems like a waste of time. I make a few trays at one time. This works for me. 

Hope this helps
RiverEdge


----------



## jtishhouse

Looking for Gloucestershire Old Spots. We live in Southwestern Michigan (Allegan). We want to start breeding them, but we want to purchase a young breeding pair so that they know and love us. Looking to purchase in the Fall.

We will also have Muscovy ducks for sale/barter in a few months time. We are waiting for our breeders to start laying their first eggs. 

Jarrod


----------



## applepacas

We are in Remus, between Big Rapids and Mt. Pleasant. We will have meat goats for sale as soon as they are bigger. They are only a few weeks old right now. They will be $60.00 each. We have four. If interested send me a msg with contact info.

We will also have turkey's available. Not sure on price and quantity yet.


----------



## Naderhood

I might be relocating to Traverse City soon for work. I'd be interested in getting some meat/dairy/veggies/eggs from local farmers in that area as well. Dont know when yet but it's a very real possibility. I'll keep up with this thread in the meantime.


----------



## michiganfarmer

Ashman said:


> Do you sharpen table saw blades?
> 
> .....and Hi all, I live S.W. of Lansing. Beautiful country up where you're at. :happy:


Its probably pointless to reply to this a year and a half later, but yes I do


----------



## tamarackreg

I am putting my haflinger up for sale. Very nice horse, rides and drives, 10 yrs old (IIRC), healthy and sound, easy keeper, well mannered. 

Comes with bio/ss harness (new 2014), new collar and Mullet forcart with side by side and single seat.

PM for more info and pics by phone.

Asking $3200 / offer


----------



## tamarackreg

^ Shaggy is SPF! ^


----------



## jtishhouse

I will have about 60 Muscovy ducklings born within the next two to three weeks. They are $4 each, unsexed. First come first serve! We are in Allegan, MI (southwest side of the state, 40 mins from Grand Rapids).


----------



## jtishhouse

We also have 3 registered Kune Kune boars for sale. They are DNA'd and registered through AKKPS (American Kune Kune Pig Society). They are $600 each.


----------



## tamarackreg

Callico 3 horse slant BP with dressing room for sale.

Very good condition, very well kept. New LED's and wires, brakes and bearings done last year. Good floor w/ mats, always washed.

$3800, PM if interested.


----------

